# Cooper bored and becoming fixtated on feet and ceiling(long)



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

All summer cooper and I visited dog parks for exercise and he loved it.
Once we got snow and the activity at the dog park diwindeled.
I started running cooper in the country and he seemed to enjoy this as well.
I ran him everyday until it got too cold for him.
I know it was too cold for him because he would stop and lift up his feet off the ground.

I also have another dog that cooper played with constantly, tug a war with toys running all over the house.
Constant playing and running to the point of driving me crazy. ;0) 

Tuesday he stopped playing and running with the other dog and started obsessing/fixated on his feet and the ceiling. It seem to happen overnight.

He follows me all over the house, 
He will play fetch with me, sit with me.
I can get his attention off his fixation and he does stop on his own at times and it is not constant (yet) .
He still does not play with the other dog. Tonka has been trying to pay but cooper is not interested.


I live in North Dakota.
It is 14 degrees below zero and 30 degrees blow with wind chill.
I know I can buy boot for his feet, 
a jacket to help warm him, 
but I do not think his lungs
can take running in the kind of weather we have been having.

I can keep him occupied while I am home to a certain degree, but I also work everyday (I have summers off).
I can not afford dogie day care at this point.

I am not sure what to do to help him.

With the way he played and ran with my other dog i am really surprised he is become so bored.

If you have any ideas please share them with me.

Thank you,
B


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm...not sure you want any suggestions from someone down in Dixie who wears a North Face jacket for -20 when the temp hits 25; however, I thought I would respond based on my experience with an obessive Border Collie. Your dog does not sound nearly as obsessed as our BCollie, but it can progress. I'm not saying that will happen in your case, but finding some stimulating activities could be very helpful. Our dog was bored. Doggie friends & romps through the field were nice, but with a highly intelligent dog, it was not enough. Like you, we were working, and so the change in routine with winter (less daylight etc) compounded the issue. Ultimately, it required us calling on favors, begging, & offering a few bucks to teenagers who might need gas money to help during the day. Even if it were just 10m of additional contact when we could't be home, it was better than nothing. I also found some agility classes, indoors of course, that were awesome. Yes, it was $, but cheaper than weekly doggie daycare, and within 3 wks, we were seeing big changes. "Shine" not only was engaging his mind, but it also introduced us to new games, ideas, & exercises for us to use at home. Just seeing the mundane at home helped us transform his routine. Nothing I have said may be of any benefit to you; however, I always think it is a good idea to rule out any changes in physical health when there has been such a noticeable difference in behavior. I hope other more knowledgeable folks will respond. None the less, I wish you the best & some warmth!


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for the response Kellygh.

I have stared putting his food in one of those rope jugs.
So, while we are gone he has to work to eat. 
I have also bought raw bone he can only have while we are gone. 


I have found a little fuzzy ball yesterday that squeaks and he loves it.
I have always heard that they love or carry items. This is the first toy he has done that with.
We have been playing a lot of fetch and lots more attention from eveyone.
A ride in the car to get out of the house and see new sights.
He has been running around the house more so that is a good sign.

The only thing I can not figure out is 
He seem to be worse when my husband is home for some reason?? 
I am not sure why that would be.

Really good new for us is it is suppose to be in the 20 next week.
A real heat wave. we will be able to be outside and I can not wait to see if
this will make a difference for him.

Thanks again


----------

